#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  > Malaysia Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Penang Stardust Guesthouse and Cafe

## dirtydog

Stardust guesthouse and cafe is yet again on Chulia Street as are most of the low end places, has a dorm room at 7 ringgit per night, and also some other rooms starting at 25 ringgit per night, probably a bit noisey as it is right on the main road but maybe if you got one of the aircon rooms that would drown out the noise.

*Penang Visa Run Page*



The restaurant does your normal cheap western food and is not too bad,



I just don't understand what went wrong with my beans on toast though, the beans were all mushed up, mushy beans?



*Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

----------


## Sparky

> I just don't understand what went wrong with my beans on toast though, the beans were all mushed up, mushy beans?


 

Think Ive got it in one ! the Beans arent actually on the toast , mushy effect caused by two much heat or too vigorous stirring . :rofl:

----------


## wanderer

Stardust was the best place to eat breakfast, ever since the little chinese cafe up the street right next to the mosque on the opposite side from Eastern Hotel (chinese name I can't recall) went strange.

Local coffee was a good deal and food in general was decent. 

I never stayed at Stardust, but what I saw of the guest room area was that it was always clean including the toilets. One man staying there in 07 told me his bed had bed bugs. Apparently Stardust gets mattresses from the guest house right behind it. 

Around 07-08 the formula at Stardust changed. They eliminated the tv viewing room in the back and constructed two miniscule concrete guest rooms with tv and aircon that they said they would charge 30 ringgit a day for. 

Since the visa run tourist money is drying up (due to stricter rules by Thai immigration) Stardust has started catering to local Indians and Malays coming there to drink and gamble in the back room.

Getting in and out at night at hotels in Penang can be tricky for a night creeper like me.  I think Stardust gives you a key to the back door. Not sure if they have one of those malay "guards" who expects a tip to let you in at night. 

All the english style beans come from cans. Jims cafe directly across the street uses the best quality (he made a point of showing me), but Stardust may not.

----------


## good2bhappy

those look like Ayam brand

----------


## Mu xxx

Oh no, have they really gotten rid of the TV room? I used to go there every week when I was volunteering at St. Joseph's Rumah Kanak-Kanak to watch a movie and eat hot chips and drink a really icy mango lassi! Damn! I'll be back in a few months, so lucky I wont be turning up to wonder where it's gone, I already know now! >_<

----------

